# Problems with New Holland HS header



## JustinShepherd (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey,

The last few days of cutting I have been having a time with the sickles where the double knife drive overlaps. About twice a day bolts are coming loose, or breaking, and losing sickles . Is thread lock the issue to resolve this? I am pretty sure they are running smooth enough or does the vibration of them do this and I just need to check it more often?

We have always ran single knife drive haybines so I have never experienced the overlapping kinfe bars.

Thanks, Justin


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Justin, I run a 16' HS header on my NH and have never had any problems. Are the bolts coming loose or breaking. They must be breaking because the nuts are locking type and I have never had one come apart in years of running these. Are your bolts too long and hitting the guards or holdown clips.? New Holland does make a double section overlap kit. Check with your New Holland dealer . Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What Mike said. I ran a 499 which probably uses something very similar to yours and I've never had em work loose on their own. Only problems I ever had was after a storm finding a branch out in the field and being unlucky enough to find it where they overlap.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, those are all self locking nuts, and if a guy tries to make them too tight, they'll just twist off. I've had a few work loose, and a few break, but it sort a seems like there is some sort of pattern to yours. if they break or work loose it might a one time event every 100 hours or so, but if it happens twice a day like clockwork, then there has to be something else wrong? I know the area where the 2 knives overlap is a trouble area, so everything has to be in good shape there, I'd look at the gaurds, the hold downs, and even the knife bars to see if the holes are real egg-shaped. Something has to be wrong?

Rodney


----------



## midniteplowboyy (Jul 1, 2010)

If its like my john deere 1600, there is a special thickness washer on one of the center gaurds to set the stagger/offset where they overlap. Does your owners manual show how its suppose to be put together.

I've never really had a problem with mine, the center does wear alot faster though. Mine has IIRC, five different type of sections(L/H, R/H, regular, top countersunk and bottom countersunk) and three or four different gaurds, but when assembled correctly it cuts good with no problems other than normal wear, just adjust the holdowns regulary.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I forgot about the spacers...... If that header is anything like the one on the 1499, one side of the head the guards will just plain ole bolt on. On the other side, there will be a flat spacer that goes between the guard and the header frame. I doubt a guy could even get the sickles in if a spacer was missing, but it just another thing to check. Maybe there is something wrong with one of the center guards? The center is a trouble area, and things wear twice as fast, but it ought to work.

Rodney


----------



## ohcanada (Jul 23, 2010)

try checking your knife timing the same thing happened to me with my new header the knife was just a 1/4 inch out of time and make sure your bolt holes aren't wore


----------

